
New WiFi Arduino released – MKR1000 - bjpirt
https://www.arduino.cc/en/Main/ArduinoMKR1000
======
jumasheff
It's great that it is MicroPython compatible.
[https://github.com/micropython/micropython/issues/1106](https://github.com/micropython/micropython/issues/1106)

------
gherkin0
What's the price going to be? Will it be competitive with Arduino-compatible
ESP8266 boards[1]?

[1]
[https://www.adafruit.com/products/2471](https://www.adafruit.com/products/2471)

